# iSCSI and DVD Drive

## Cr0t

I want to share my DVDBurner over iSCSI, however as soon as I start ietd it fails.

```
Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy kernel: iSCSI Enterprise Target Software - version 0.4.17

Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy kernel: iscsi_trgt: Registered io type fileio

Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy kernel: iscsi_trgt: Registered io type blockio

Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy kernel: iscsi_trgt: Registered io type nullio

Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy kernel: iscsi_trgt: open_path(119) Can't open /dev/hdb -123

Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy kernel: iscsi_trgt: fileio_attach(283) -123

Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy ietd: Can't create a logical unit 123 1 0 Path=/dev/hdb,Type=fileio
```

Any ideas?

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *Cr0t wrote:*   

> I want to share my DVDBurner over iSCSI, however as soon as I start ietd it fails.
> 
> ```
> Oct 16 13:09:16 bigboy kernel: iSCSI Enterprise Target Software - version 0.4.17
> 
> ...

 

AFAIK, we need SCST for this, and that's not in Portage, nor does it exist in any overlay.

EDIT:  TGT is in Portage and this may do what you (at least were) looking.  I have written the author.

----------

